
Ask HN: HN-like site for climate change discussion? - deftnerd
Many on HN are interested in climate change, but at some point the amount of climate-related submissions might grow so large that it&#x27;ll be filtered more strongly.<p>There are some communities on the web that I&#x27;ve run across that talk about climate change, but I haven&#x27;t found any yet that have the same kind of thought&#x2F;industry leader participation, deep technical knowledge, and ability for participants to debate constructively.
======
jessehorne
Is your goal to facilitate discussion on efforts to solve climate issues or to
participate in the development of technologies to solve climate issues? You
could be working on a project that is focused and could use Hacker News to
gain attention to the issue. You could also be looking to participate in a
project, which means a thread could show up here to grab your attention or you
could find a project somewhere else on the net to sink your time into. Either
way, a focused communication app is great, but I guess my suggestion is to
find a community and aim to improve it, or find a project and use sites like
HN to achieve your goals.

~~~
jessehorne
If you created a HN-like site to facilitate communication on a broad range of
subjects, your goal would be to get the right sort of people to actively
participate in constructive discussions. You'd end up casting a pretty wide
net and I'm not sure how much good could come from a bunch of people talking
and not doing.

However, when you focus on a specific project, knowing that it's much more
reasonable to assume you'd be getting more done in terms of actually solving
climate related issues, then discussion that is needed can happen a lot
easier, with your team and with the smaller net you cast when needing specific
feedback.

------
qnsi
best to go and just follow a bunch of cool people on twitter. Know this is not
optimal, but better than dead community

